# Gwendolen the expectant goose update



## LadyGascoyne (6 October 2016)

Gwen's other half, Earnest, is still convinced we are better company than his wife, and after her frankly rude response to my attempt at a maternity shoot today, I do sympathise.







As we have not managed to convince Earnest that the deck is off limits, husband has bought a high pressure hose to deal with copious amounts of goose poop accumulating at an alarming rate. And I thought horses were bad!

Babies due in the next week. Will post photos if Gwen doesn't eat me.


----------



## PorkChop (6 October 2016)

Great update and great picture 

Mum to be looks like she has it covered


----------



## Moobli (6 October 2016)

Gwendolen certainly looks to be a very competent single parent.  Look forward to the update when the goslings arrive.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (6 October 2016)

haha fab, cheeky goose. I think Gwendolen likes being a single mum, now p*ss off out of my business she says!


----------



## silv (10 October 2016)

Love the names Gwendolyn and Ernest!   I used to work on a vineyard where there were lots of geese so can sympathize with the goose poo, it is pretty vile.  They should do a good job of guarding your property.


----------



## Brett (17 October 2016)

Ha! Great pic! Yeah, goose poo can be pretty fowl (ahem).


----------

